
Developer Preview of Couchbase Mobile - Apache CouchDB for iOS devices - jchrisa
https://github.com/couchbaselabs/iOS-Couchbase/blob/master/dev_preview.md
======
schwa
This is a good time to self-link to trundle:
<https://github.com/schwa/trundle>

Trundle is my Objective-C (iOS! Mac OS X!) framework to communicate with
CouchDB servers. The guys at CouchBase use it in the demo for Couchbase Mobile

~~~
patrickaljord
Nice work. For android devs there is also:

<https://github.com/couchbaselabs/libcouch-android>

and

<https://github.com/couchbaselabs/couch-android-launcher>

Both supported by couchbase officially.

------
aarontait
I'm an iOS developer that has no idea what CouchDB is other than another
database system. I'm a little confused as to what CouchDB Mobile is. Is it at
another database engine I can use to locally persist my data on the device
(like an improved SQLite), or is it some kinda of API system that can be used
to communicate directly with a CouchDB hosted on a server without the need for
a REST API to be created to manage the interaction?

~~~
jchrisa
Apache CouchDB is an open-source database that stores JSON and runs in
resource constrained environments. It's killer feature is that the data it
holds can be shared across multiple users and devices in near realtime. Did I
mention that CouchDB is also a web server?

Mobile Couchbase is a package of Apache CouchDB designed for iOS. It is pre-
Beta right now, but we are taking the wraps off the source because we've had
an application that uses it approved by Apple for sale in the App Store. We
are soliciting open source contributions and feedback from users.

~~~
aarontait
Okay, I checked out your site and you guys have me at "CouchDB provides a
RESTful JSON API than can be accessed from any environment that allows HTTP
requests."

To put it mildly, this sounds fucking awesome. I have no idea why I haven't
checked this out sooner.

------
adamfeldman
I'm really excited for this. It seems like having CouchDB available on iOS
will make it fairly easy to build apps that require synchronization to the web
backend after being offline.

~~~
upinsmoke
The web backend needs to use CouchDB, right?

~~~
adamfeldman
I haven't worked with CouchDB yet, but I believe the answer is yes, since the
syncing is done using CouchDB's replication features

------
janmonschke
"If you <3 CouchApps, you can deploy them as iOS apps." - Love this one!

------
jchrisa
Don't forget to come to the meetup tonight if you are in SF (see the bottom of
the article for details).

------
davidcoallier
I think it'll be very interesting to see people distributing and replicating
CouchApps. This could allow us to potentially skip completely the AppStore and
have our own CouchAppStore.

~~~
wahnfrieden
That violates the Apple developer ToS. See what happened to Scratch on the
iPad.

~~~
janl
Yeah, this would be nice, but it is also totally understandable that it is not
allowed. "Just" adding reliable sync to native iOS apps and single-package
CouchApps is cool enough :)

------
iamwil
I've been waiting for this for months. Pretty excited about this.

